# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Deixei de receber notificaçoes

## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas tardes
De um momento para o outro deixei de receber notificaçoes do forum!!
Nao mexi nem alterei nada!!
Quem me pode ajudar?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas tardes
> De um momento para o outro deixei de receber notificaçoes do forum!!
> Nao mexi nem alterei nada!!
> Quem me pode ajudar?


Olá Antony  :Olá:  

Não existe qualquer tipo de problema com o sistema de notificações de RF.
Deve observar se a sua conta HOTMAIL não estará a "filtrar" os emails enviados do nosso servidor.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

eheh acho que pagei nao me lembro!!!
Pois ja tve a ver nas opcoes do hotmail e alterei la uma coisa, se possivel respondam qualquer coisa pa ver se ja recebo.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Não pagastes não!!!!


Vê la se recebestes...

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Não pagastes não!!!!
> 
> 
> Vê la se recebestes...


Ok ja ta, ja recebo sem querer devia ter filtrado com o Julio disse.
Obrigado pela ajuda.
P.S.: Julio o senhor esta no ceu podes usar a 2º pessoa do singular, o tu.  :SbSourire:  

 :SbOk3:

----------

